# auto-idle for Hobart welder



## woodbutcher (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm looking for an auto-idle solenoid for my Hobart G-180-K portable welder. It has a 12hp Kohler engine. Miller owns Hobart now, and they say the part is no longer made. Does anybody know about an aftermarket part that will do the job. I've wired it to run at full throttle all the time so I can weld with it, but it sure is hard on the ears.

Butch


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

You might try looking at some generators, they are using that type of idle up solonoid on todays generators,maybe one of those will interchange.depending on the way it mounts.


----------

